# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Quickest way to attain lucidity?

## D-Shizzle

It's been a long time since I've been on here, and I haven't written my dreams down in a while. So starting tonight I'm going to resume my dream journal, but besides that what are useful techniques to quickly start attaining lucidity? I know it's not an overnight process, but what are the most effective ways of doing it?

----------


## Arch

Personally I find this method the quickest way  :smiley:  Try it out.
http://www.dreamviews.org/f12/how-ha...-guide-124969/

----------


## Choi

Quickest way to lucid dream? I would say meditation, because when you have pracctised that for a bit, hours feels like minutes. So that's WILD.

But I used to get some lucid dreams before by setting an alarm to wake me up so I could DEILD, so all I had to do was to fall asleep. But eventually my body got used to this alarm so it stopped working. And the lucid dreams were short.

Just by pracctising awareness over all is another way to go, and the best way is to keep a DJ. So you become more aware of the dreams and hopefully they will become vivid enough to make you have a spontanious lucid dreams. 

Good luck  :wink2:

----------


## xxdanxx

Sadly this isn't straight forward, although I am not first to speak with such a low LD count but I have done my fair share of Research, everybody is unique and as a result, different techniques work differently on people. From my personal perspective I find that training Auto-Suggestion and MILD got me my first 3 Lucid Dreams.

I recommend finding a technique that interests you and the most important facotr of that technique is belief. Believe you can already do it.

----------


## Abra

Good old DILD and naps. DILD and naps.

----------

